# New here.. my labs



## Sourire00 (Apr 12, 2011)

So I am a 30 yrs old female. My symptoms have been going on for about a month in a half.. well that is how long I had been tracking my symptoms. So anyway... I am exhausted, and if I do anything ie. ride my bike, go for a walk, clean house.. basically any physical activity. I am even more exhausted. My hands and feet are almost always freezing. I am cold when others in the same room are either warm or comfy. I am losing my hair, not a lot but enough that I noticed. My periods were heavy and long but I had a Novasure procedure done back in Sept so that helped with that issue. Okay... I think that is all. Soo on to my labs

My PCM checked all kinds of things but my thyroid things were
TSH REFLEX 5.98 H <range was .40-4.50> but I have read that the new levels that should be used at .3-3.0?

and my T4 Free was 1.15 which the dr said was normal

He doesnt seem concerned about it at all. I feel frustrated and I am just sad now. I want my symptoms to end and I want answers. I think I am going to try to get a second opinion but ugh.... I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## Chromatic (Mar 31, 2011)

You know something is amiss with you. If the doctor wasn't concerned, did he give indication as to what was the next step to help you? Or just brush you off?

Your TSH is high,.. it isn't overtly high to make ALL doctors shout hypothyroid, but as you mentioned and believe, it definitely bears monitoring.

Find another doctor, or if you think this doctor will run tests you ask then go back and ask for some more specific tests.

Free T3

Free T4

TSH (again)

And ask him to run antibody tests.

If you think he would refuse, then again.. find another doctor. If your insurance allows to go without referral, you may consider seeing an endocrinologist to further examine your thyroid.

It is my opinion anytime values are out of range at all, or even sometimes when they are on the border line (meaning they probably dip out due to changes in thyroid function) should be thoroughly investigated.

Also, you need to find a doctor who will treat you equally based on symptoms. Alot of doctors see lab results and close the book,.. this won't work.

A few others should chime in here soon.. with good ideas/advice.

Take care,


----------



## Sourire00 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply. I feel frustrated and at a loss. I called my dr today and requesting more thyroid specific testing. So Hopefully that works out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sourire00 said:


> So I am a 30 yrs old female. My symptoms have been going on for about a month in a half.. well that is how long I had been tracking my symptoms. So anyway... I am exhausted, and if I do anything ie. ride my bike, go for a walk, clean house.. basically any physical activity. I am even more exhausted. My hands and feet are almost always freezing. I am cold when others in the same room are either warm or comfy. I am losing my hair, not a lot but enough that I noticed. My periods were heavy and long but I had a Novasure procedure done back in Sept so that helped with that issue. Okay... I think that is all. Soo on to my labs
> 
> My PCM checked all kinds of things but my thyroid things were
> TSH REFLEX 5.98 H <range was .40-4.50> but I have read that the new levels that should be used at .3-3.0?
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the board!










My goodness! Many of us here would feel horrible w/TSH @ 5.98. Goodness gracious! And the doc won't treat or run antibodies' tests?

Do you by chance have a range for the Free T4? 
Different labs use different ranges.

It would be a good thing to get a second opinion or at least get the first doctor to run antibodies' tests because something is really going on w/you!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You are indeed symptomatic and your symptoms do sound mighty familiar to most of us here.


----------

